# Angeln rund um Strandvik (Bjørnafjord)



## Hel_Ge (29. Juni 2021)

Hallo liebe Community,
wir fahren zu viert Mitte bis Ende August in die Nähe von Strandvik (wohnen dann an der Küste des Fjords etwas nordöstlich von Strandvik).
Da keiner von uns diese Gegend kennt, freue ich mich über ein paar Erfahrungen oder Tipps dazu 
Wir angeln in der Regel eher leicht - mit Pilkern bis 125 Gramm, Meerforellenblinkern, Gummifisch und co. und freuen uns über (Meer-)Forellen, Pollacks, Köhler und Makrelen.
Ein Lachs wäre natürlich etwas sehr besonderes...
Zum Ferienhaus haben wir auch ein 25 PS Boot, um in der Gegend fischen zu können. Dazu habe ich ein paar naheliegende Seen, wie den Skogseidvatnet entdeckt.

Kann mir jemand mit Empfehlungen helfen?

Danke


----------



## BerndH (29. Juni 2021)

Hallo Hel_Ge,

Wir waren jetzt schon mehrfach am Hardangerfjord, ziemlich genau gegenüber von deinem Reiseziel. 

Makrelen sollten zu dieser Zeit noch vor Ort sein. Die größeren lassen sich gut mit Snaps-Blinkern aussortieren. Auf Paternoster kommen meistens viele kleine. 

Gute Erfolge auf Meerforelle hatten wir am Morgen und am Abend beim schleppen. Hier haben wir einfach die Snaps surch die Strömungskanten gezogen. 

Pollack ging gut an Steilwänden und auf den Bergen. Wassertiefe meistens zwischen 15-40 Meter. Als Köder haben wir hauptsächlich Pilker solo gefischt. Als Farben hatten blau-silber und grün-silber ganz klar die Nase vorne. 

Dorsch hatten wir immer mal wieder in den Wassertiefen beim Pollack Angeln. 

Auch Leng auf Naturköder solltet ihr bekommen. Gute Küchenfische stehen da auch gar nicht so tief. Wir haben die zwischen 20-80 Meter gefangen. Hier solltet ihr allerdings schon gewichte bis 300 Gramm dabei haben. 

Tiefer haben wir nicht geangelt, ist nicht so unsere Welt. Denke aber, das da noch höhere gewichte benötigt werden. 

Zum Angeln auf Seelachs kann ich dir leider noch nichts genaues sagen. Ist irgendwie unser Angstgegner. Haben uns für dieses Jahr ein neues Echolot gekauft. Vielleicht finden wir die Jungs ja dann mal. 

Wenn du noch Fragen hast, melde dich einfach. 

Gruß 
Bernd


----------



## Hel_Ge (1. Juli 2021)

Moin Bernd,

danke!

In die richtigen Tiefen wollen wir auch gar nicht gehen - also passt das alles sehr gut.

Danke auch für die Tipps bezüglich der Snaps und der Farben. 
Werde in den kommenden Tagen noch gründlich Inventur machen und darauf achten.
Meerforellenblinker und -wobbler habe ich einige. Glaube aber, dass Snaps noch nicht dabei ist... 
Eher Hansen Flash und Falkfish Wobbler Spöket.

Ich habe auf der Seekarte rund um unser Gebiet auch schon schöne Erhebungen und Berge gefunden. 
Das sollte ja da hoffentlich gut klappen.

Seid ihr in der Umgebung auch mal an Seen oder Flüssen gewesen?


----------



## BerndH (2. Juli 2021)

Nein, im Süßwasser waren wir nicht.
Hat uns auch nicht gereizt.

Wir fahren zum Meeresangeln da hoch 

Du musst dich jetzt nicht auf den Snaps fixieren. Da funktioniert bestimmt auch ein anderer Meerforellenblinker. 

Wichtiger sind meines Erachtens die farben Silber, grün und blau. 

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Hel_Ge (8. Juli 2021)

Okay... Danke!
Mal sehen, ob wir auch Mal zu einem See fahren. 
Müssten uns da auch noch informieren, wie die jeweiligen Bestimmungen sind. 
Werden ja sicher Erlaubnisscheine notwendig sein. 
Da ist es im Fjord schon einfacher


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (8. Juli 2021)

...wie sieht eure Anreiserute aus? Von wo, über , bis ?...


----------



## BerndH (8. Juli 2021)

Hoch geht's über Hirtshals nach Langesund und dann direkt weiter an den Hardanger. Hab allerdings für die Überfahrt ne Kabine gebucht. So sollten 4-5 Stunden Schlaf drin sein. 

Rückwärts nehmen wir die entspannter Lösung. Stavanger-hirtshals. 

Beide male mit der Fjordline. 

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Tomasz (8. Juli 2021)

Hel_Ge schrieb:


> Moin Bernd,
> 
> danke!
> 
> ...



Der Hansen Flash funktioniert definitiv auch sehr gut auf Makrelen, wobei tatsächlich Farben in silber, grün und blau zu bevorzugen wären.
Viele Gewässer in Norwegen haben einen Bestand an Bachforellen. Diese bleiben oft recht kleinwüchsig und sind selten größer als 30 cm. Nach meiner Erfahrung kann man sie gut mit kleinen Spinnern oder Blinkern fangen.
Einige Gewässer sind frei beangelbar, für andere braucht man eine Erlaubnis. Am besten fragt man vor Ort nach.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (8. Juli 2021)

Hier habe gibt es eine Beschreibung zum Skogseivadnet und den Angelberechtigungen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Hel_Ge (9. Juli 2021)

Super! Danke für den Link.

Ich glaub, wir sind dann sowohl für den Fjord als auch für den See ganz gut vorbereitet.

Nächste Woche ist die Inventur und dann geht's noch einmal nach Kaltenkirchen zum Shoppen 
Eine Meerforellenrute sowie zwei Zanderruten sind bereits im Gepäck. 
Dazu hole ich mir noch eine neue (leichte) Pilkrute.

Wir fahren mit dem Auto von Hamburg nach Hirtshalts. Von dort mit der Fähre rüber nach Larvik und dann einmal quer durch Südnorwegen, vorbei an Edland und Odda bis zum unserem Ziel, etwas nordöstlich von Strandvik.


----------

